# Awesome, shallow tank for a Betta!



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Check out this product from Petco... I've never seen anything like it. It's a shallow, 6.6 gallon "bookshelf" aquarium. I'm sure Bettas would love it. Just wanted to share! http://www.petco.com/product/14978/...water-Fish-Aquarium.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Cool, I have only seen bigger ones before!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

thats so cool!!!!! but $40 for a plastic tank just cause its long?? (yes, i'm cheap lol)


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

celine18 said:


> thats so cool!!!!! but $40 for a plastic tank just cause its long?? (yes, i'm cheap lol)


Me, too. I'm also broke. lol. I'm sure someone will find it worth the money, though.


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Very cool! Thank you Sweeda ;-) I like the wider panorama and I suspect our critters might too.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I've seen it in Petco before and SaylorKennedy has one just like it. I think it's very cool and I would buy one if I ever get the room and money.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

That is AWESOME!!! Would love to have it, but have REALLY been dashing through the dough lately! Tis the season and all that.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (May 30, 2010)

I like it  I just wish it was glass. Plastic scratches so easy, I hated using the 5 gallon plastic tank I had cause of that.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

The bookshelf tanks are pretty awesome! I wish they made them glass.
I hope you get it so I can see some pictures of your setup ;P


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Eh, I need to save my money for a heater for my male Betta. I bought him BEFORE I knew Betta's needed heaters. Right now that tank is just a dream. lol


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

It actually looks nice I like that it's sleek and long.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

yay dreams!!! lol

aaaahh!!!! bride of the water god!!!!!!!! semioticsleep i looooooove your avvie!!!!! thats one of my favorite manwha!!! (sp?)


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I picked this tank up recently.  I love it. However, the filter is obnoxiously loud no matter what I did. So keep that in mind when purchasing it.
I believe a few other members have it too.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

leaveittoweaver said:


> I like it  I just wish it was glass. Plastic scratches so easy, I hated using the 5 gallon plastic tank I had cause of that.


I agree, I was given a nice large critter keeper w/ a light, and I just couldnt use it. it was already a little scratched and it bugged me.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (May 30, 2010)

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> I agree, I was given a nice large critter keeper w/ a light, and I just couldnt use it. it was already a little scratched and it bugged me.


Same here! I had a five gallon KK style tank and it was just these little tiny scratches but it looked awful to me. And it's hard to really see the true colors of your fishes through the plastic as opposed to the glass.

And Drift: Do you know what filter it is that it comes with? I was trying to figure that out.


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

I've had mind for about 8 months now. I really like it but do wish it was glass. I fortunatly I havent had any problems with my filter. Its really quiet.


----------



## AliciaH (Jun 5, 2010)

I really like the way you set up your tank... makes it that much more appealing!


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats an awesome aquarium!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

love the wood in there!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

JB5 said:


> I've had mind for about 8 months now. I really like it but do wish it was glass. I fortunatly I havent had any problems with my filter. Its really quiet.


That's cool! I want it even MORE now! lol


----------

